# Worried sick



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

I have two pigeons living in my eavestrough. They have been there for over 6 years and have raised many adorable babies. I even had a carpenter come out and build a small windbreaker for them to keep them a bit warmer as it gets very cold and windy here in Alberta.

Yesterday morning Peter was sitting on the lamp-post chatting happily away as I warmed up my car. After I left for work, a horrible snowstorm blew in with gusts up to 100 km/h. When I came home after work yesterday, Peter was not around. This was not too worrisome but because it's been so cold and snowy for so long I put some food out for them, which they love and appreciate.

Last night Peter was STILL not home. This morning, he's still not home, and the food is still sitting there. Peggy is holed up inside the eaves looking very distressed. Do you think he'll come home or does it sound like something is very wrong? I couldn't even sleep last nigth I was so worried. I don't recall this ever happening before.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Can not give you an answer,alls one can do is speculate, you will just have to wait and see, but I can see why your worried. hope he comes back.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thats so sad.
Bless you for doing all you could for this pair over the last 6 years. Your support may be critical to their survival.

Pigeons do have a very difficult time finding food at all but especially in the weather you are experiencing. When they have a hard time finding food and then must deal with weather extremes, such can be stressful and the stress often bring on illness. It can be hard to tell when a bird is ill by looking at it. Birds pretend to be well for as long as they can and until they can't pretend any longer. The reason being, a noticeably sick bird is an easy target for predators.

Do you suppose there is any possibility Peter is snuggled up next to Peg?
I'll be hoping for the best. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for your support, Spirit Wings and Charis!

I'm happy to report that Peter showed up this morning and was happily chowing down on the seed I left out for them yesterday. I have no idea where he got to, and he has never left Peggy overnight before. I knew he wasn't snuggled up to her last night as I even got one of my dining room chairs out and stood up on it with a flashlight, trying to find him. Peggy was definitely alone in there. I'm sure my neighbours think I'm wacko (I'm quite sane, thank you) as I stood there in my pink fluorescent pyjamas in the dead of winter on a chair peering into the eaves last night.

ANYWAY, he's home and all's well. Peggy looked a bit miffed at him this morning, as she should be. I was too as I actually lost sleep over the whole incident. I hope he appreciates how loved he is!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

thank you VERY MUCH for helping these pigeons out for as long as you have.
We need more people like you in this world that will go out in their pink PJ's just to make sure the poor birds they look after are ok


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Peg 'n Peter said:


> Thanks for your support, Spirit Wings and Charis!
> 
> I'm happy to report that Peter showed up this morning and was happily chowing down on the seed I left out for them yesterday. I have no idea where he got to, and he has never left Peggy overnight before. I knew he wasn't snuggled up to her last night as I even got one of my dining room chairs out and stood up on it with a flashlight, trying to find him. Peggy was definitely alone in there. I'm sure my neighbours think I'm wacko (I'm quite sane, thank you) as I stood there in my pink fluorescent pyjamas in the dead of winter on a chair peering into the eaves last night.
> 
> ANYWAY, he's home and all's well. Peggy looked a bit miffed at him this morning, as she should be. I was too as I actually lost sleep over the whole incident. I hope he appreciates how loved he is!


That's great news.
Maybe the wind had something to do with him not being home last night...got off course and couldn't get back after dark. Whatever happened...I'm gald he's back.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Glad everything turned out all right, and I feel grateful that another human has taken action to help our fellow creatures.

Last summer two wood pigeons had a nest in the vines on the trellis of our fourth floor apartment balcony. Because of the arrangement of the buildings, winds funneled during a bad storm, one of two eggs were lost; the female was thoroughly drenched during the night, leaves ripped from vines, the nest torn apart and exposed. They abandoned the site which the male had once tussled over with another male. Good nesting sites are scarce here. 

More and more companies and private owners put up netting and bird spikes against the pigeons. Local laws forbid feeding in cities (in Germany). Pigeons driven to forage in the neighboring countryside are blamed for crop losses by farmers, who want to maximize profit at the expense of all else.

Like you, I was awake a lot last night checking on a pigeon by flashlight.

As of yesterday, we have our third pigeon squeaker rescue from underneath a train bridge at Luxemburger Strasse in Cologne (the first two were *Wieteke* and *Luxie-311*). He was starving, and has an injured or infected wing and a bruised or damaged left leg. Pigeon *Findi* (named by the lady, Gabi, who _*found*_ him and brought him to my wife) seems to be doing well as of now.

A bit of assistance from someone grounded, a human, helps others, birds, to fly. What a transformation of a small effort!


Larry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so relieved! John told me the outcome of this one on the telephone, until he did I was really pessimistic. I am so glad I was wrong!!!

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, I'm so happy Peter came home. That is wonderful news.

Now you can all sleep tonight. 

Thank you for letting us know, and for all the love and support you have given this couple all these years.

May they continue to have a happy and long life together!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm very happy that your Peter is safe at home. LOL We can certainly use more wacko people like you in this world.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

sasha008 said:


> I'm very happy that your Peter is safe at home. LOL We can certainly use more wacko people like you in this world.


I'll second that!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Peg 'n Peter said:


> Thanks for your support, Spirit Wings and Charis!
> 
> I'm happy to report that Peter showed up this morning and was happily chowing down on the seed I left out for them yesterday.



Peg 'n Peter

I was so glad to read that Peter is home. He must have become stranded in the wind and found some shelter till he could make it back. I'm so glad you have been caring for these birds. You have found the right site. If it would save more birds I'm sure most people here would march down the street in their PJ's. I know I would. Thank you for caring as you do.

Margaret


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

*Thank you!*

Hi everyone! Thank you _so much _for the kind, caring and thoughtful replies. Peter is sticking pretty close to Peggy tonight LOL He was there when I came home from work and he's STILL there! I think you're right..... I think he probably got caught in the storm and decided to take shelter until he knew he could make it home safely. Poor Peggy tho'.... she would not have known this, and I swear she looked very distressed. I was also happy to discover that there was no hatemail in my mailbox, and the men in white coats were not waiting to take me away when I came home from work LOL I have good neighbours.

I thought you might like to see a picture of who the fuss was all about....
This is Peter, Peggy and Percival just shortly after the carpenter built the windbreaker around their nest. They loved it instantly! Peter is on the left of your screen, Peggy on the right (by the brown plank) and Percival (their most recent baby) is in the middle. Percival has since grown up and flown the coop (this pic is about a month old). The second picture is Percival as he was growing up (he looks more like his mom than his dad). He took a shine to the mailbox for some odd reason and he would be there every day when I'd come home from work. He's still flying around the neighbourhood, with his new mate.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh wow i'm so glad he came back, whew!! as i was reading i was thinking oh no a hawk or something, i'm so glad this story has a happy ending, and they are so cute


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Two more pics....
This is a good shot of Peter. This is how they lived (for 6 years) before I thought to get a carpenter in for a windbreaker. You can tell poor Peter is freezing up there. Peggy is in the nest.
The second pic is the back of the windbreaker. It's actually quite deep, and they've since put twigs, branches, etc in there and have their new nest, and it's wonderful because it protects them from the elements. Don't you love a happy ending?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

OH...that's so great. I did something similar on the outside of my garage but, your shelf is definitely very professional looking. 
Those two are lucky to have you to watch out and worry over them. I hope they are there for many more years.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a wonderful story, and such special pigeons are lucky to have found such a special "caretaker" as you!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I think Percy was trying to send you a pigeon post message when he sat on your mailbox, wanting to know when your carpenter friend was making new additions. LOL.

Wonderful set-up.

Larry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

long live peg and peter! that is so nice of you to give them a home as you have done....from one wacko to another, I think your great!


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

so glad all is ok!


Peg 'n Peter said:


> Thanks for your support, Spirit Wings and Charis!
> 
> I'm happy to report that Peter showed up this morning and was happily chowing down on the seed I left out for them yesterday. I have no idea where he got to, and he has never left Peggy overnight before. I knew he wasn't snuggled up to her last night as I even got one of my dining room chairs out and stood up on it with a flashlight, trying to find him. Peggy was definitely alone in there. I'm sure my neighbours think I'm wacko (I'm quite sane, thank you) as I stood there in my pink fluorescent pyjamas in the dead of winter on a chair peering into the eaves last night.
> 
> ANYWAY, he's home and all's well. Peggy looked a bit miffed at him this morning, as she should be. I was too as I actually lost sleep over the whole incident. I hope he appreciates how loved he is!


so glad all is ok!one cant help worrying sometimes,,i too get worried if my feral freinds decide to "go awol"for a few days,and anxiously await their return,dont worry abou tyour neighbours,,ours too must think were nuts, (one of my neighbours is a pigeon fan too so thats cool)i talk to our flock when out feeding


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

glad all truned out well and nice work


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

What a wonderful act of kindness


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

*Baby alert!!*

Well, I was outside raking up old leaves just now and I heard..... squeaking sounds! So, I raced to get the camera and sure enough, Peggy's got a new baby! The pic is the best I could get without alarming her and making a pest of myself but you can see the little one in there. I just love it when they have babies!

Wow, this thread has morphed from (1) missing bird to (2) new wooden house to (3) baby!

Thank you again for all the well wishes. Wackos unite!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Peg 'n Peter said:


> Well, I was outside raking up old leaves just now and I heard..... squeaking sounds! So, I raced to get the camera and sure enough, Peggy's got a new baby! The pic is the best I could get without alarming her and making a pest of myself but you can see the little one in there. I just love it when they have babies!
> 
> Wow, this thread has morphed from (1) missing bird to (2) new wooden house to (3) baby!
> 
> Thank you again for all the well wishes. Wackos unite!!


Now THAT is cool!! Is there just one baby or you couldn't really tell?


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

I could only see one, and I only heard one. Usually if there's two I can hear them both squeak-squeaking at the same time. This was a shock to me because usually I'll find egg shells lying around the base of the column, but maybe with all the the wind we've had this past month they blew away before I got a chance to see them. So excited! Will have to come up with a new name now!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

AWWWW!!!! so cute and sweet


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the wonderful pictures! What a lovely pigeon family.  As for a name, how about Petunia in keeping with the P names? Or PeeWee? Paddington!

Oh, and I like your mailbox too. It's very cute.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

Peg 'n Peter said:


> Well, I was outside raking up old leaves just now and I heard..... squeaking sounds! So, I raced to get the camera and sure enough, Peggy's got a new baby! The pic is the best I could get without alarming her and making a pest of myself but you can see the little one in there. I just love it when they have babies!
> 
> Wow, this thread has morphed from (1) missing bird to (2) new wooden house to (3) baby!
> 
> Thank you again for all the well wishes. Wackos unite!!


how lovely!glad everything went ok


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

sasha008 said:


> Thanks for the wonderful pictures! What a lovely pigeon family.  As for a name, how about Petunia in keeping with the P names? Or PeeWee? Paddington!
> 
> Oh, and I like your mailbox too. It's very cute.


Oh, I LOVE Petunia.... very cute! I'll see as he/she gets a bit older if he/she seems more like a Petunia/Peewee/Paddington!

Thanks about the mailbox..... bought it at a place here in town called The Cat House, just cat stuff. Believe it or not, both Peter and Peggy are completely at home with the cat.

Funny story......
Last summer my neighbour came over and invited me and the boyfriend over for a drink in his newly landscaped backyard. Because it was so hot, I left the front door of my house wide open to cool the house down. (This is a really safe neighbourhood). When we came back about 2 hours later, Peggy and Peter had walked into the living room, perched on the back of an armchair that sits in front of the big living room window, and were just calmly looking out the window, preening themselves. Benny, my giant orange tabby, was asleep in the chair. They are quite used to each other!


----------



## Magpie_Heart (Feb 26, 2009)

Peg 'n Peter said:


> Funny story......
> Last summer my neighbour came over and invited me and the boyfriend over for a drink in his newly landscaped backyard. Because it was so hot, I left the front door of my house wide open to cool the house down. (This is a really safe neighbourhood). When we came back about 2 hours later, Peggy and Peter had walked into the living room, perched on the back of an armchair that sits in front of the big living room window, and were just calmly looking out the window, preening themselves. Benny, my giant orange tabby, was asleep in the chair. They are quite used to each other!


I love that story Congratulations on your new family member


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*peter*

I'm sure my neighbours think I'm wacko (I'm quite sane, thank you) as I stood there in my pink fluorescent pyjamas in the dead of winter on a chair peering into the eaves last night

Sorry I had to laugh at this part but your story and pictures quickly put a smile on my face. Thanks for sharing this and all is well.


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

pattersonk2002 said:


> I'm sure my neighbours think I'm wacko (I'm quite sane, thank you) as I stood there in my pink fluorescent pyjamas in the dead of winter on a chair peering into the eaves last night
> 
> Sorry I had to laugh at this part but your story and pictures quickly put a smile on my face. Thanks for sharing this and all is well.


I'm glad you got a kick out of my wackiness, patterson!

Today Peter was standing on the lamp-post again when I went to warm up the car. He immediately jumped down onto the porch where I usually feed him and started making his little burbling noises (he's a real chatterbox). I figured he probably wanted some bird seed, so away I went to get him some. Yup. He was happy. I went in to work and told all my friends there that I had Peter trained to eat on the porch. They said "Ah, did you train him or did he train you!" Hmmmm.


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Baby pigeon is growing up! This is Petunia, taken this morning. This was her first day on the ground and she's doing well. Isn't she pretty?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's really a cute little place you fixed up for them. There should be more people like you in the world.


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> That's really a cute little place you fixed up for them. There should be more people like you in the world.


Thank you, Jay3. I think they're quite happy in their unique little home.


----------

